# Rusty Edges - Brand New Snowboard?



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi All, 

So, I just purchased a new snowboard from a non-local shop, and had it shipped to me. On the phone, they claimed it to be brand new, never used. However, when I received it in the mail, i opened up the box to inspect the board. I noticed that the edges had crazy rust buildup, especially in the nose and tail areas. The topsheet was fine, excellent condition. The base was fine too, no scratches or gouges. However, it didn't have that "new" look. It looked kind of faded and looked like it might have been ridden on. 

I'm just curious to know if edges can somehow rust on a brand new, never been used board. It doesn't make sense how it can to me. Just wanted to get some feedback before I call them back to yell at them. 

Thanks, 

JP


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

There are ways for boards to have their edges rust even if they have never seen snow. I had one delivered to me and I was not home to receive it. They left it on my porch in the middle of winter. Humidity built up inside the box and caused the edges to rust.

This same concept might be the reason why your board has rust. It could have built up in transit or simply by being in the warehouse or shop for a long time. As for the faded look, it could be the board's design.

Post pics of your board and I'm sure people can chime in.

The other scenario would be that the shop demoed the board. Did it have the sticker on the base? I've seen people ride with the base sticker still on it, but it usually ends up looking wrinkled or worn afterward so if it does have the sticker, examine that.

I'm sure it's brand new with the condition I described about humidity. Some people truly hate rust. It doesn't really bother me. You can go over it with one of those brillo pads or simply let the snow scrape it off when you ride like I do. Unless you're in pure powder of course. Then the snow isn't going to scrape anything off :laugh:


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes edges can rust without use. Especially if the board has been stored in a humid environment. However it is very rare for a current year "new" board to have rust on the edges. Boards that are a few years old could have rust on them if it was not stored properly. There could be many explanations for the rust. Such as water could have been spilled on the board and never cleaned up, etc...

Just give the edges a good cleaning/sharpening and the rust should come right off.


----------



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

Leo said:


> The other scenario would be that the shop demoed the board. Did it have the sticker on the base? I've seen people ride with the base sticker still on it, but it usually ends up looking wrinkled or worn afterward so if it does have the sticker, examine that.


There were stickers on the base, one looked a little wrinkled, but the other looked pretty fresh.

Good idea, I'll post some pics up later tonight. 

That's very interesting to hear..that would make a little more sense now..This board is an 09-10 model,and it was a shop display probably for a long time, so maybe this would explain it.

Thanks again for the input.

JP


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I don't know if this is the right thing to do, but there are household chemicals you can use to get rid of rust. Probably the most commonly known is WD-40. Wet a rag with some, and wipe the edges off, or use a brillopad.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I don't know if this is the right thing to do, but there are household chemicals you can use to get rid of rust. Probably the most commonly known is WD-40. Wet a rag with some, and wipe the edges off, or use a brillopad.


WD-40 is pretty corrosive. It might damage the base. I'd try a scotch brite pad first.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't even worry about it for a second, that'll come right off with a scotch brite pad


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's perfectly normal. Don't use any chemicals, not that there's a need either. Hit it with a gummy stone or scotch brite pad and it should come right off. Or just ride it and it will come off in regular use.


----------



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

This is all good stuff...I was gonna call the shop that I purchased from just for peace of mind...they'll probably say something like "oops yea, my bad, I rode it like 100x last year, sorry about the rust, didnt' think you would notice...." hahaha..jk, thanks again for the responses.

JP.


----------



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey all, 

So i bought some brillo pads and started to wipe away.....only to find that the rust would still not come off...Well, I take that back, it did come off on the parts where there wasn't that much rust, but the tail of my board is pretty much corroded, and the brillo pad wasn't doing the trick...is this normal, would I need something stronger? Maybe i should get it tuned up at the shop.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Go try a tune up, ask a guy at the shop they'll usually be able to tell you if they'll be able to get it all off or not.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Get your hands on a Gummy Stone, should do the trick, rust sounds pretty gnarly though. Diamond stones and pocket stones would do the trick too. Hope it helps.


----------



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, it's pretty bad....dammit, keep forgetting to post up a pic....but thanks, i'll go try and get it tuned over the weekend and see what happens. 

thanks again, 

JP


----------

